

How Netflix Destroyed Blockbuster [infographic] - mikecane
http://dailyinfographic.com/how-netflix-destroyed-blockbuster-infographic

======
koblas
Somebody needs an infographic that includes Redbox, since their focus on one
new releases surely has a huge impact on the Blockbuster revenue and customer
base.

